# petersburg marina leesville



## glassbb6646 (Jul 5, 2012)

Any info on petersburg marina at leesville lake thinking about getting the #1 cabin for a week any info would be great.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Petersburg marina
1-330-627-4270


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

My parents had a cabin there when I was a kid, lots of great times at that landing. Plus great fishing for bass and muskie.


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 2, 2005)

http://www.petersburgmarina.com/

http://www.mwcd.org/


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

What do ya want to know ? We keep our boat there.


----------



## redingtonb (Jul 28, 2009)

I have stayed in both of the rentals there, and they are both dumps.


----------

